# موقع طلبة قسم الهندسة المعمارية كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة



## kimof911 (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أدعوكم لزيارة موقع طلبة قسم الهندسة المعمارية كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة

www.ArchCairo.com


----------



## alaa_1986 (6 مارس 2009)

i like the site... looks very interesting ... thank u 4 ur efforts


----------



## الوسام الماسى (11 مارس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hananfadi (15 مارس 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## المهندسة زينه (16 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا أخي 
موقع رائع وغني بالروابط المعمارية
لما بتدخله عن جد بتحس حالك معماري ..
يعطيك العافية


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 أبريل 2009)

thank u very much
good luck


----------



## takroni (17 أبريل 2010)

اشكركم على الاطمئنان على وأدعو للمنتدى بدوام موفور الصحة


----------



## Reem_dessuky (22 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعة انا بحاول ادخل على الرابط بس شكلة اتقفل


----------



## المعماري 5 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

